# Where do you get malaysian trumpet snails?



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

I need some for my loach tank but all of the places I've been to don't have them unless I'm asking for the wrong thing. Do pet/fish stores normally have them? and if so where can i get some (preferable close to Markham).


----------



## 1nvad3r (Jan 12, 2010)

i will give you some if you want lol , my 35 is overrun with that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I could always pull out some for ya too...

I was just at a store that had tonnes in it.. Damn I wish I could recal which one. 

Be at the laird and eglington Petsmart when they are pulling them out and you'll get lots! lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

MTS are not the best food for loaches. Ramshorn snails or pond snails are better. easier for them to get into and more meat.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Shhhhhushh... Who will take my MTS? Rofl..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Shhhhhushh... Who will take my MTS? Rofl..


Once you get MTS it is almost impossible to get rid of them  I find all you have to do is buy some plants off of someone that has them and you soon have tons.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That and duckweed.. Omg..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> That and duckweed.. Omg..


I've heard that regular goldfish or comet goldfish are a great solution for duckweed. I just saw some at Aquatic Kingdom and I was like "HOLY CRAP! WHAT'S THAT HAIR STUFF HANGING!"

As for trumpet snails, just go to almost any PetSmart and they'll have a lot in each tank.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

lol i need mts too =[...

aghhh...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If any of you guys are in the danforth and st.clair area after 6 I am sure I could find you some. You won't need many


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do the pond snails or ramshorn snails multiply? and if so how fast?. I was interested in MTS because i didn't want to have to keep buying more and more snails and prefer one that can regenerate its own population.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

3020 said:


> Do the pond snails or ramshorn snails multiply? and if so how fast?. I was interested in MTS because i didn't want to have to keep buying more and more snails and prefer one that can regenerate its own population.


pond snails breed fast and the babies grow fast, I went from 1 to like 100s in like a month


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

My pond snails survives the winter in my vortex filter chamber and I have lots
If you come out to Whitby you can have as many as you like.
Btw, I also have lots of MTS in my shrimp tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

be careful if you are putting snails in a shrimp tank, or it could end up like mines where the snails pile up and my crs,rcs have to fight them for an algae wafer.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> be careful if you are putting snails in a shrimp tank, or it could end up like mines where the snails pile up and my crs,rcs have to fight them for an algae wafer.


ROYAL RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a bazillion MTS as always. I am always picking out the visible ones and have quite a bucket-full of them (in water, of course) and available for anybody who wants some. 

What I have learned is that adult MTS are hard for my loaches to eat, but that the juveniles are prized food source, their shells are small and the loaches are adept at eating them. This keeps your MTS population under control. The large adults spend all their time under-the-gravel in loach-populated tanks, because a hungry loach will try to eat MTS adults too.

MTS are great at keeping your tank healthy, but when they are over-abundant, they look like heck, and they will compete with baby shrimp, and other more-desired snails for food. That competition is the only harm, other than aesthetic, that they do. I have not observed any MTS related damage to any plants.

W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw some Ramshorn in Menagerie today (my first visit, ;]), they had some redish-pink ones for a dollar each. I brought home some horned nerites, which look AMAZING.


----------

